# Manifest Season 2



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Amazing how TiVo can find new ways to make life more interesting. Season 2 is starting 1/6 on NBC. It is labeled as Season 6. There's a full season recap on SyFy 1/3 and some episodes 12/30 on NBC. If you Search for the program, the first entry is not indexed, so you have to scroll down to the second result to see the airings.


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 2, 2009)

I can't remember, how many TV seasons did the characters on the plane jump ahead last year?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

oscarfish said:


> I can't remember, how many TV seasons did the characters on the plane jump ahead last year?


Four. Gracenote says season 2.


----------



## longrider (Oct 26, 2017)

I just checked and here in Denver I am getting S4, E1


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

longrider said:


> I just checked and here in Denver I am getting S4, E1


Same here in South Florida.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

After today's connection the guide shows season 2. However the TiVo database may not be fixed yet since there's a "not available" message when you do a search on 1 (of 2) results. So watch the TDL if you make a 1P.

edit: 1/13 has the wrong program.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

It's been so long since the last episode aired that I already forgot most of everything.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jamesbobo said:


> It's been so long since the last episode aired that I already forgot most of everything.


SyFy channel is running a marathon right now.


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

jamesbobo said:


> It's been so long since the last episode aired that I already forgot most of everything.


Same here...I remember some faces, but the current state of the story...fugitaboutit. What's it been?....five years or so?


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

It ended its first season less than a year ago. Hulu has the catch-up episodes if you really need them.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Season 3 teasers.....don't read if you have not finished season 2

'Manifest' creator breaks down that (literally) explosive season 2 finale


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Season 3 premier set for Thursday April 1, 8pm/7pm ET/CT. With that scheduling I don't know if NBC is throwing shade on people who dare watch it, but there it is.


----------

